# Gentleman, bring back the ASCOTt!



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

This might be hard to believe, but how often do you see people wearing ascots these days in everyday situations?! I think we should wear ascots more often!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Um. Huh. Wrong forum perhaps.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Let's not.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

We should probably look into a third collar button, though.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Trip English said:


> Um. Huh. Wrong forum perhaps.


How about now? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## M. Morgan (Dec 19, 2009)

The last person I saw wearing an ascot was a fraternity brother in our house picture ... when we were pledges. Suffice it to say he was not wearing it by choice (great, hilarious look, though, along with a devil-may-care smile) ...


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Some plaid riding boots would really bring the look together.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Dragoon said:


> Some plaid riding boots would really bring the look together.


What happens in Vegas :icon_smile_big:...


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

By the way, I honestly thought ascots were something very classic. I'm rather surprised by people's reaction.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Must wear with fez.


----------



## Shawl Lapel (Jul 5, 2010)

I've got one in nearly the same pattern as the one pictured.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

AldenPyle said:


> Must wear with fez.


Implying?


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

BruceWayne said:


> I've got one in nearly the same pattern as the one pictured.


I salute you sir for you classy taste!


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I've worn an ascot for fun, but it's certainly not a Trad staple.

Brian


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Well, Halloween is around the corner and Gilligan's Island costumes are always popular - especially Thurston Howell III.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

smmrfld said:


> Well, Halloween is around the corner and Gilligan's Island costumes are always popular - especially Thurston Howell III.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

HEY!!


----------



## DocVenture (Sep 30, 2010)

^^^ That's pretty great!


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I think we've already had this discussion:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?97496-The-Ascot-yes-no-or-maybe&highlight=ascot


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

I guess, I am more troubled by the fact that you are wearing it with what looks like a suit.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

camorristi said:


> This might be hard to believe, but how often do you see people wearing ascots these days in everyday situations?! I think we should wear ascots more often!
> ]


Mercifully few. It is outmoded by any reasonable standard.


----------



## cipofan (Aug 26, 2009)

I think part of the problem is the prevalence of buffoons wearing them as of late (Jeremy Piven) and wearing them all wrong. A subtle patterned ascot under a crewneck with OCBD, as an example, can be quite tasteful. Button stance is integral to pulling it of effectively.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

camorristi said:


> This might be hard to believe, but how often do you see people wearing ascots these days in everyday situations?! I think we should wear ascots more often!


I like and will wear an ascot occasionally, but you're doing it all wrong in that picture. First, you appear to be wearing a suit, which is definitely a bad mix with the relatively informal ascot. Second, the white shirt is a poor choice. Consider an OCBD, preferably in an off-white or other neutral colour. Third, the shirt seems to have a contrast inner collar, which clashes with the ascot, and those shirts should never be worn sans tie anyway. Finally, it looks like you need to shave because you have some definite stubble on your neck and an ascot's look depends on a cleanly shaven neck (or a full beard) because it will draw attention to that area and if you haven't shaved recently you will look slovenly.


----------



## efdll (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes, this is a reprise of a thread not that long ago. Ascot trad? Who's to say. Certainly traditional, so much so that it strikes some as costume and elicits the negative posts above. I will say that such comments are quite similar to those one hears when wearing a bow tie. harvey birdman's post is harsh criticism but I must agree, spot on.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

It's on the list of things I plan to adopt when I'm 75 or 80. At that point, people will just think it's nice to see me in anything beyond sweats and velcro shoes. And what is "trying way too hard" on a 30-year-old is just "eccentric" on an elderly gent.

So, can we put this discussion away until then?


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

harvey_birdman said:


> I like and will wear an ascot occasionally, but you're doing it all wrong in that picture. First, you appear to be wearing a suit, which is definitely a bad mix with the relatively informal ascot. Second, the white shirt is a poor choice. Consider an OCBD, preferably in an off-white or other neutral colour. Third, the shirt seems to have a contrast inner collar, which clashes with the ascot, and those shirts should never be worn sans tie anyway. Finally, it looks like you need to shave because you have some definite stubble on your neck and an ascot's look depends on a cleanly shaven neck (or a full beard) because it will draw attention to that area and if you haven't shaved recently you will look slovenly.


This has been the most helpful post so far. Thank you for that information sir!


----------



## Charles74 (May 2, 2010)

I love ascots and wear them often. In fact, am going to the theatre later today and will wear one. 

I think they look just a little more put together than the open collar. I even wear them to the office and all comments I get on them are positive.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

No need to bring back what was never gone.

https://www.jpressonline.com/neckwear_ascot.php

Wear 'em if you got 'em!


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

I wore an ascot to work today ;-)
https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img00198201010290836.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

As part of my Thurston Howell III costume - but I have to say I kind of liked the ascot. Might work them into my wardrobe in the future.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

camorristi said:


> This might be hard to believe, but how often do you see people wearing ascots these days in everyday situations?! I think we should wear ascots more often!


That however isn't an Ascot it's a Cravat.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't know how many times this has to be explained. 

Cravat = under the shirt ,open collar
Ascot = on the shirt, closed collar


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Bradford said:


> I wore an ascot to work today ;-)
> https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img00198201010290836.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL
> ...




LOL. Might we assume that this pic was taken in the men's room of the "Minnow"?


----------



## snakeroot (Aug 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Might we assume that this pic was taken in the men's room of the "Minnow"?


That's officers' head, 'lubber.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I don't know how many times this has to be explained.
> 
> Cravat = under the shirt ,open collar
> Ascot = on the shirt, closed collar


Many, many times if one hopes to purchase one in the U.S. where it's been termed an ascot for well over 70 years. Just as braces are suspenders, whereas suspenders in the UK can be something far more enjoyable when worn by the fairer sex.

And to quibble a quibble, day cravats are worn beneath the shirt, but what you term an ascot is more often, from my experience with UK advertising, simply termed a cravat.


----------



## brantley11 (Mar 31, 2009)

I worn a cravat acquired from Tweedydon to church today.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

I wore one with an OCBD, jeans, penny loafers and a leather bomber jacket to Sam's Club and Borders earlier today.

Of course it's Halloween, so people probably just thought they couldn't figure out what my costume was supposed to be.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. Aside from the ascot, there is nothing unusual about that "costume(?)"! Indeed, you were looking pretty spiffy, methinks.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

I wore a cravat with my Halloween "costume."


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

My favorite, he's even wearing a very Trad Plaid sport coat.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Ascots will probably make a comeback in the UK.

Here is a photo of a UK Ascot (familiar to older Brits). https://www.bromleygas.co.uk/bromleygas9_waterheaters.htm

With rising fuel prices the Ascot's return is assured.


----------



## camcravat (Dec 21, 2008)

*Wear an ascot the way YOU like it!*



harvey_birdman said:


> I like and will wear an ascot occasionally, but you're doing it all wrong in that picture. First, you appear to be wearing a suit, which is definitely a bad mix with the relatively informal ascot. Second, the white shirt is a poor choice. Consider an OCBD, preferably in an off-white or other neutral colour. Third, the shirt seems to have a contrast inner collar, which clashes with the ascot, and those shirts should never be worn sans tie anyway. Finally, it looks like you need to shave because you have some definite stubble on your neck and an ascot's look depends on a cleanly shaven neck (or a full beard) because it will draw attention to that area and if you haven't shaved recently you will look slovenly.


I often wear an ascot/cravat. I have begun to wear them with a suit and more younger guys seem to be wearing them to glitzy functions with a dark suit or dinner jacket. I think they look great! Also, don't agree that white shirts are a poor choice. A crisp white shirt, good, plain jacket and a well-tied cravat looks smart. A shirt with a contrast collar is a no-no though! Stubble is very trendy and as long as it isn't obviously scratching on the ascot material,

And... food for thought. I wore an ascot to a 21stbirthday party last month; had a few young ladies come up to compliment my choice of neckwear and said they wished their boyfriends would get one. This is not the first time thishas happened to me. So..... they're not for old foggies as some would like us to believe. A foggie is a non-individual.


----------

